# Advice needed



## Croatia (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, think I`ve posted my question at the wrong forum today....anyhow, I`m looking into moving to mexico but need to find a multi - national/international company I would apply for a job with. Any advice? I would really appreciate any assistance. 

Thank you


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Look on Monster.com.mx


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Do you speak Spanish?

Most people moving to Mexico with international companies find themselves isolated if they don't speak the language.

If you find a position, ensure that one of the benefits is intensive Spanish language tuition.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

And be sure that the company will sponsor you for the required working visa.


----------



## Croatia (Jun 4, 2009)

jlms said:


> Do you speak Spanish?
> 
> Most people moving to Mexico with international companies find themselves isolated if they don't speak the language.
> 
> If you find a position, ensure that one of the benefits is intensive Spanish language tuition.


English and Croatian. Spanish basic only..... I understand loads but that`s about it. I`m trying to get some online lessons. My Salsa, Marenge and Bachata are great though but I dont think that counts.  Do you think I will have hard time getting a job if I dont speak Spanish? Is there a website with the list of multinational companies in Mexico?


----------



## Croatia (Jun 4, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> And be sure that the company will sponsor you for the required working visa.


Yes that is something I have to make sure I arrange with the company. Do I get w/visa issued in Croatia or when I get there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will probably have an FMT visa, good for the number of days indicated (maximum 180 days), and will have to apply for an FM3 or FM2 visa once you are here and have an address. It is possible to get an FM3 at a Mexican Consulate, but rules will vary and you will have to go through a registration process within 30 days of arrival in Mexico. Only with an FM3 or FM2 can you apply for permission to work in Mexico. The country goes to great lengths to protect its citizens from foreign competition in the job market and, as you probably know, wages are very low in comparison to the USA, Canada or Europe. Of course, you will need to speak Spanish for most employment opportunities in Mexico. Until you find a job and gain permission to work, you will have to be able to prove your ability to support yourself in order to obtain and maintain the FM3 or FM2 Visa. I would not suggest simply arriving in Mexico without the ability to support yourself for an indefinite period. Jobs are very scarce at all levels.


----------



## Croatia (Jun 4, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will probably have an FMT visa, good for the number of days indicated (maximum 180 days), and will have to apply for an FM3 or FM2 visa once you are here and have an address. It is possible to get an FM3 at a Mexican Consulate, but rules will vary and you will have to go through a registration process within 30 days of arrival in Mexico. Only with an FM3 or FM2 can you apply for permission to work in Mexico. The country goes to great lengths to protect its citizens from foreign competition in the job market and, as you probably know, wages are very low in comparison to the USA, Canada or Europe. Of course, you will need to speak Spanish for most employment opportunities in Mexico. Until you find a job and gain permission to work, you will have to be able to prove your ability to support yourself in order to obtain and maintain the FM3 or FM2 Visa. I would not suggest simply arriving in Mexico without the ability to support yourself for an indefinite period. Jobs are very scarce at all levels.


I just got back from Afghanistan where i have spent 3 years. I would stay here while looking for something rather than going over there where I have nothing lined up. How can I find list of companies I could apply with? I`ve been trying and applying with online agencies but no luck so far. I believe it would be much easier to go directly to the company?! My Spanish is soooo basic I know that could be a problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have no idea about any 'lists of companies'. You should consider your qualifications as a starting point and apply to companies which would be likely to use you. It would probably be best to start with their home offices and express your desire to work in Mexico. Coming to Mexico 'cold' and without the language could be a mistake; an expensive one. You should also be aware that your qualifications must be quite unique; something that a Mexican national wouldn't be able to provide. Otherwise, getting permission to work could be problematical.


----------



## Croatia (Jun 4, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I have no idea about any 'lists of companies'. You should consider your qualifications as a starting point and apply to companies which would be likely to use you. It would probably be best to start with their home offices and express your desire to work in Mexico. Coming to Mexico 'cold' and without the language could be a mistake; an expensive one. You should also be aware that your qualifications must be quite unique; something that a Mexican national wouldn't be able to provide. Otherwise, getting permission to work could be problematical.


Not list as a list. I was thinking more like just a names of companies I could apply with. I have great experience in contract management, business development and hr management. My qualifications include General Business and Management and Im about to complete my Masters in International Busniess Law. I really hope Ill be ok with that.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

If you aren't fluent with your Spanish I would suggest that you proceed with a lot of caution.


----------

